# New Exo-Terra Front opening terrariums........



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Has anybody else seen these yet?

Here is a link.. have a look:

http://www.exo-terra.com/products/glass ... ums_i.html

Now, I have seen them in person. They are nice, and they are incredibly cheap for what they are. The smallest size (12 inch cube) will retail for around 50 dollars CANADIAN.. so I suppose that would be a little less than 40 US dollars. I beleive the 18 inch cubes will sell for around 70 Canadian.. whch would be roughly 55-60 dollars US... and would be a far more practical size for dart frog keeping. 

They look incredibly sharp in real life... I have seen a few on display at a pet shop in my city... though they are not on sale yet. The foam background can be easily removed (thankfully).. though I bet they wouldn't look too bad in a fully planted tank.. it would save some weld bonding time anyway... but I am still not completely sold on the foam background they come with.
There ventilation on the front doors as well. The glass is a good thickness.. and of course, we would never have to worry about warping. The door construction seems quite good.. and the tanks themselves seem really well made.

Now, they are not perfect. The removable screen top is stainless steel. I would be concerned about how well this would hold up in a dart frog tank. Though, to prevent rust, one could easily put cling wrap or some sort of poly *underneath* the screen without problems.. thus preventing any chance of oxidation. As for being fly proof..... I haven't decided yet. There is a *slight* gap between the doors.. but I cannot decide whether a fly could escape through this. I would love to test that out. 

Still... I am considering buying a few of the 18 inch cubes for perhaps pairs of tincs or azureus. 

Despite a few flaws for dart frog usage.. they certainly look promising. The price is definitely right anyway.
Regardless of how they perform for usage with dart frogs, I am definitely buying them for small Phelsuma and Lygodactylus. These are truly ideal for day geckos.

What does everyone else think of these for use with dendros? Feel free to respond with your thoughts.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

"removable top screen"

See I'd probibly just take the screen out and replace it with glass or something.... possibly just replace the screening with fiberglass screening if I could... but I haven't seen the tanks up close. 

Having the metal screening originally is actually reptile smart since there could possibly be heating elements up there and possibly food items that could munch right through fiberglass screening (i.e. crickets).

I like the closable holes for wires.... great for pumps, filters, thermometers, misting nozzle tubing (so you don't have an annoying hole in your lid or have to worry about the screening getting coated in deposits and what not), all that good stuff. And the front window ventilation..... nice idea much like the european designs (I believe FCA uses a similar idea). If you are worried about FFs, I'd do a test with it before you start decorating it. If the FFs get out, its a little matter of some well placed screening.

I like! Now I just want one in a store near me so I can play with it and figure out if I want some.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If it is real stainless steel - it will not rust. That's the point of stainless steel.

s


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

These tanks do look sharp. I've liked the challenge of building from scratch in the past so if it's not dramatically different in cost then.......I personally would go with FCA's tanks specifically designed for darts.

Stainless steel will rust just not as much. They should call it rust-less. Trust me I lived on a boat and woked on a boat and you learn what Ospho is. :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

double j what store did you see them in i'd like to go sneak a peak


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Very cool, Hagen has done some good market research and are filling a gap that other companies have neglected. When the store I work at first started carrying Exo Terra products I blew them off and assumed that Hagen had just re-packaged all of their old products in flashy new boxes with a cool name. As it turns out, they have really come up with a lot of interesting products, not all good products, but certainly interesting ones. These new tanks look great and I can't wait to see them in person. Are there any small gaps or holes between the doors or near the cover? That's always been my main concern with front-opening tanks that aren't made by froggers. Thanks for sharing the new tanks with us,


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I haven't seen them in person, but they look almost ideal, once you customize the screen top. I wonder how much of a gap there is inbetween the two glass doors.
The one thing I don't like is the gap underneath for heating pads etc.
You can see there is access to this gap from the front. If you ever have a frog get out, the first place they try to go is under something.
:lol: get out the duct tape! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Dancing frogs said:


> The one thing I don't like is the gap underneath for heating pads etc.
> You can see there is access to this gap from the front. If you ever have a frog get out, the first place they try to go is under something.
> :lol: get out the duct tape! :lol:


I think the black base looks sharp, and would be useful if you are brave enough to drill drainage holes in the bottom of these tanks.

Now, if I am not mistaken, you can remove the black plastic base at the bottom if you choose, therby elimininating this gap at the bottom. In my frog room (as well as just about everybody elses), this would be an ideal place for spiders to congregate.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Interesting though I would like to see one in person. From the pics it looks like the whole top is screen, that would not work, but I guess you could cover most or all of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Screen tops have served me well for years. Like you said, a little bit of saran wrap or 1 mil poly would do the trick in terms of keeping the moisture in.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

So has anyone seen them yet?
I'm seriously considering getting two of the large units for my 36" stand...if I can get rid of my 70 lizard lounge :roll: .


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

i saw them a few days ago i think they have a lot of potential. the price is really resonable and the seem to be built well.
and the few faults they have are fixable.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

How much of a gap is between the front doors?
That is my major concern.
Since the screen top is removable, I would assume that it would be a simple matter to retrofit it to keep the humidity up.
Actually that is one of the things I like, if you want to allow some UV in, you wont have to jump through flaming hoops to make it happen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

the gap in between the doors really isnt big. i saw about ten tanks and it varied so i guess they arent always created equal, but if you added a small strip of glass it would the porblem.

i was thinking of doing the fix i mentioned but i would use the side of the tank as the front. so the doors would be a side access.


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

I emailed Emmanuel of Hagen and he said they might offer a glass or acrylic top to switch out with the screen top. Also, I believe he said it was designed to be fruit fly escape proof (don't quote me, then email exchange was on my work email account).

Emmanuel is onto Phelsuma (see: http://www.phelsumania.com) and if you keep and breed these you know that fruit flies are important for neonates.

Anyhow, he mentioned that in the US these would be available in PetCo.

I plan on getting some for my Phelsuma.[/u]


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

cyberloach said:


> the gap in between the doors really isnt big. i.


Sounds like it would be easy for fruit flys to get out.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

We bought the large one and I don’t think the flies will be able to get out, but if they can it should be an easy fix. (I was actually going to set an old jar of flies in it today and see if any get out  )


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

Does anyone know of a place online that is selling these?


----------



## dpotter1 (Feb 29, 2004)

Has anyone in the U.S. seen or bought one of these yet? I called Hagen and they said that they were shipping them, but I am yet to see or hear of any.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

I own one.  I havent put a frog in yet, but ive constructed it. I have a stream draining into a pond, with a small pump. Spagham moss substrate, a log, some tillandsia, pepperomia and a sheffelera. IM planning on buying a bromeliad sometime in the near future. I would defiately suggest this cage. The space between the doors does not look small enough for flies to exit from eaither. Buy it.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

So post a pic so we can see it! :shock: 
Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

where did you get it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Im in Canada... I got it at my local pet store.... Lucky me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Lucky you for sure! Post pics when you can!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Hmmm, well somebody posted earlier that they should be available at Petco.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

just got a reply from hagen, they said they should be available in late spring, at stores that carry exo-terra. But if they don't have em in stock they should be able to order them. Can't wait to see em.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

Geofft said:


> The space between the doors does not look small enough for flies to exit from eaither. Buy it.


Uhhh ... :? Now maybe I just haven't had enough coffee yet today, but this doesn't make sense?

Do you mean, the space between the doors does not look small enough for flies to NOT exit, but the enclosure is so cool that the other parts of it more than make up for this, so go ahead and buy it anyhow?

Or do you mean, the space between the doors does not look LARGE enough for flies to exit it, so go ahead and buy it without worrying about flies getting out?


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

Well here is a pic of ours, its not done yet, but you get a good idea...
oh and I hear they can vary a lot with gaps, and also I have heard that some leak (I'm sure they are still working the bugs out) but ours doesn't leak, and the gaps aren't big enough for flies to get out (I opened a jar in there and I only saw one outside the terrarium so I think that's pretty good.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

They are in Canada now? I don't live too far from the border (3-4 hours). Could I just drive across, buy one and come back or is that like illegal or something?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

that's legal, but you m ight have to pay taxes but they dont cost much so the taxes would be low.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Both Petsmart and Petco carry Exo-Terra stuff, so they should pop up at either place, if the local stores decide to carry them. Not all stores have the same product I've found, and it especially varies with Petsmart, because individual stores can carry items that others don't. The one nearest me doesn't carry the 18 gallon tanks, for instance, but the next closest one does. Out of the five Petsmarts within reasonable driving distance, only 2 carry the 18 gallons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Global Exotic Pets is carrrying them in Canada.

http://www.globalexoticpets.com/Product ... ghting.htm

They are rather affordably priced, and this is where I purchased mine from. I have purchased three of them so far (two of the 12 inch cubes, as well as one 36 high). No darts in them yet though.. I plan on getting a few of the 18 inch cubes for some tincs, as well as a few more of the larger ones for pairs of Phelsuma madagascariensis grandis.
I am actually keeping Lygodactylus kimhowelli in the smaller ones (for those who don't know what Lygodactylus kimhowelli are, here is a link to a pic on the gekkota website: http://www.gekkota.com/html/l__kimhowelli.html )
and a pair of Tokays in the larger one. They are incredible for fast arboreal geckos! Front opening doors are a huge asset. 
So far, they get my thumbs up... and I see them as a fabulously cost effective, functional, and attractive tool for gecko keeping. 
That said, I do prefer acrylic tanks such as the ones that MArk PEpper builds for keeping darts... but I am still a big fan of these new Exo-Terra tanks. I can't wait to get some tincs into a few of them. They will look incredible.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Not bad for the price. Especially since it comes with a background for free. I can see a lot of people using the 'smear with silicone and powder with coco fiber' treatment on it. Especially if those prices are in Canadian dollars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

woops.... lol I meant is doesnt look large enough.. haha. but serioulsy.... i have a question..

WHere do you people in WA, or more specifically, seattle, get all your dart frogs.. Im visiting seattle on spring break, and am interested in finding a good breeder with some nice frogs.. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

not thumbnails though


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

I sent an e-mail to Petco a few days ago and just got a reply- they are now in their distribution centers and should be available by the end of March or the first part of April!!!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Did you try any of the people I PM'd you?



Geofft said:


> woops.... lol I meant is doesnt look large enough.. haha. but serioulsy.... i have a question..
> 
> WHere do you people in WA, or more specifically, seattle, get all your dart frogs.. Im visiting seattle on spring break, and am interested in finding a good breeder with some nice frogs.. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm curious to see these things in person. I wonder how many MODs will have to be done to make it PDF ready.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

My prayers have been answered, woo hoo


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Apparently, according to Hagen, the glass isn't tempered. Anyone had a go at drilling one of these bad boys for a bulkhead?


----------



## acleverusername (Feb 28, 2005)

Dunner97074 said:


> I personally would go with FCA's tanks specifically designed for darts.


What is FCA? Are their tanks like the Exo-Terra? How much do they cost?

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

FCA Is a sponser of the board, I havent done any buisness with him, but he came to the board to find out exactally our needs for a dart viv and he incorporated all that he could. His Acrylic cubes look amazing, and i plan on buying some of his 10 gal vert conversion kits soon also. You can find a link to his site at teh top of the page, or click the sponsers link.

Ryan


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

First Class Aquatics http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/vivarium.htm



























acleverusername said:


> Dunner97074 said:
> 
> 
> > I personally would go with FCA's tanks specifically designed for darts.
> ...


----------



## acleverusername (Feb 28, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> First Class Aquatics http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/vivarium.htm


Sorry to be a pest, but those are the cubes listed on that site correct? Are they worth the $100? Which darts can you put in them and how many? Along the same lines, which breeds/morphs do you put in a vertical vivarium? Maybe I'll start another thread for these questions.

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I think the cubes are definitely worth it! The euro vent system is a must for keeping the viewing area free of condensation. Also, the vent on top is adjustable so that you can close it to provide a more humid environment to induce breeding, especially for vents and other thumbnails. I love DIY projects, but I figured out long ago that I do not have the patience nor skill to put something of high quality together!. If you want to keep tincs, I wouldn't permanently put in more than an adult pair. You could easily put in a small group of thumbnails (3-4).


----------



## acleverusername (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you for the information. I will defenitly keep those in mind. Your cubes look fantastic!

Thanks again.

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Most of these pictures make me go :shock: :shock: !!! They are just soooooo AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## acleverusername (Feb 28, 2005)

If these terrariums do lend themselves to keeping darts, then which size would you recommend for 2 D. leucs? They seem to like to climb a lot more than the 10 gallon allows for so I thought if I could get the money together I might build them a 12*12*18 or an 18*18*18, but I do not know which size would be appropriate.

Thank you for your advice.

Amanda


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

Amanda,

A pair of leucs would do fine in a nicely planted ten gallon. I wouldn't put them in anything smaller but if you want to go bigger I'm sure they would enjoy the extra space.


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

Just thought I would let those that are interested know that these terrariums are now available at Petco. At least they are at the one near my house. They are $79 for the (12x12x18) and $99 for the (18x18x18) I'm thinking of getting four of the (12x12x18)'s to go on a wire shelving rack. The only thing I don't like about them is that the top is screen instead of glass. This could be easily fixed by having some glass cut to size and resting it on top of the screen.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks, that's good to know. Do they come knocked down and you have to assemble them, or do they come partially or fully assembled?

Also, $99.99 USD for the 18" x 18" x 18" size seems a bit much, considering the prices on the Canadian web site posted earlier in this thread:

12" x 12" x 12" $48.99
12" x 12" x 18" $54.99
18" x 18" x 18" $72.99
18" x 18" x 24" $89.00

Keep in mind those are Canadian dollars.


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

They were completely assembled. I thought the price was a little high as well.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, if the pet-co stores are all pretty much the same, they will probably be a little on the high side.
For example, at the local owned and operated shop where I get most of my glassware, I can get a 20H for 28 bucks...the same thing at petco runs (if I remember right) about 10-15 dollars more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

Well none of the 3 Petco's that I visited in the Phoenix area carry them.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

my local petco carries them (BUT I DONT LIKE PETCO BAD SERVICE AND OVERPRICED but i like how i can return anything for a MONEY back gurantee)


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

*Exo Terra in Maryland*

I just purchased one 12"x12"x18"high (inches) from a PetCo in Maryland. They just got them off the truck when I called and had not even seen them.

These are really nicely made. Not gaps where I would be worried about froglets getting out, the gaps are quite small. My only concern is with fruit flies.

Initial reaction is that it will be perfect for my Phelsuma (day geckos), but not sure about its use for Dendrobatidae. The screen top is pretty fine (stainless steel I think), that will block hydei but not sure about the smaller types of melanogaster. I will give it a test this weekend.

The glas doors are great, again for day geckos, and maybe for Dendrobatidae. The only concern is with the space between the glass doors (both where they meet each other and where they meet the edges of the tank) and fruit flies escaping. This gap is quite small though and a test will help determine if fruit flies will get out.

The screen top is easily removed and the Hagen (makes Exo Terra) manager said he is thinking about making a replacement glass top. Others have mentioned that cutting a piece of glass would suffice. I think a couple of pieces of glass would work very well. The screen top's frame is molded black plastic with a divider frame member bisecting the top (so you have two halves, of equal size). You could get two glass pieces to fir in either half of the frame, so you can fine tune the humidity level.

One other really nice feature is a vent system along the bottom edge of the doors. Again, have to test it to see if fruit flies can get through this.

The tank has a small resevoir at the bottom, that holds water, about 3-4 inches.

The background is removeable. I will add some silicone and see if I can use it as a design feature to hold plants, feeding stations (for day geckos) etc. A nice feature. It also has slots down the back for running cords for pumps or other electrical equipment, along with holes on the top to run the cords through the top frame (these hols can be closed one by one, so you can rune, two, three or four cords on either side of the back wall. The background is a single piece that fits very tightly to the top, sides and bottom. Can't see a frog squeezing into there very tight areas.

It seems like a really well though out design. I can't wait to set it up for some day geckos.

The smallest size 12" square is an ideal size for hatchling day geckos, and if its gaps do not allow fruit fly escapes, an ideal froglet nursery.

Yuri


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Yuri for the product review. I'm excited to see it in person when you bring it to MAD Club meeting tomorrow. Which PETCO did you get it from?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the in depth review. I'm sure that with a little modification, they can be made perfect for darts.


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

The PetCo I purchased it from was the one in Beltsville, MD (near the capus of the Univ of Maryland). See you Saturday David.

I am hoping that I can modify it for darts myself (without breaking it).


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I stopped by Petco on my lunch break, and they had about a half dozen in three different sizes, the 12" x 12" x 12" for $59.99, the 12" x 12" x 18" for $79.99, and the 18" x 18" x 18" for $99.99. This was the Kirkland Petco off of 85th. They had one of the 12" x 12" x 12"s out on display, and I was able to get a good look at it.

I'll admit up front that I like them. As mentioned previously, it's obvious that a lot of thought and care went into their planning. 

The top is divided into two parts (front and back), and consists of two screens fit into a window-like frame. The screens are on the bottom of the lid and are sunk about 1/2" into the frame, which is plastic. It would be easy to just lay glass on top of the screens and silicone it in. The whole top lifts off by way of four clips. Press them in, and the whole thing just pulls up. Keep in mind that I was looking at the smallest one. On bigger ones it might be a two piece top and/or have more clips. On the back edge of the lid are a pair of 2" long 1/4" deep notches meant to provide exit for cords that run up behind the background. These are equipped with sliders that cover them in case you don't need to put anything in that requires a cord in the tank.

The background is made of styrofoam, and it's very obviously styrofoam just by looking at it. You can see the little pressed balls on the surface, even though it is colored brown. It is removable, but it's a tight fit. You may not need to silicone it to the back. I can see a lot of people using the silicone/coco fiber shake and bake method on it. It's about 1" to 2" deep depending on the specific spot. Should be easy for epiphytes to root in. There's a couple of channels cut in the back side of the background, so you can run cords up to the vents on the lid.

The bottom and sides are glass and seem to be well siliconed. The front has a strip of glass about 3" tall, and on top of this piece of glass is a plastic strip that hasa couple of small vents. They're about 2" long by 1/4" high, they might be screened on the back, but I didn't think to look. The plastic piece also has a button with the Exo Terra logo on it that swings up and down and acts as a latch on the doors. There is no key lock if you care about that. The doors are pieces of glass that have a plastic strip on the top and bottom. There was a small gap between the two doors and the doors and the sides. Maybe big enough for FFs, maybe not. There was only one out of the box, so I didn't get a chance to compare it to others.

As I said before, it looks easy to mod and fix the few issues that the cages have. I'll definitely be getting some once other places start carrying it and we see some cheaper prices. I'd give them a 9.5/10.


----------



## acleverusername (Feb 28, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I broke down and bought one, an 18" x 18" x 18" for one of my cobalt pairs. I've taken some pictures of the stuff we care about and will post them sometime tonight in the parts section.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Yuri brought one to the Mid-Atlantic Dendro Club meeting and they are really nice! They definitely require a few modifications to FF proof it and to overcome a loss of humidity, but nothing major.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I was out looking for one today...looks like they haven't made it to minnesota yet.
I'm really thinking about getting one of the large ones for my imitators.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Seen these for the first time today. I really like these tanks. On the front doors has anyone figured out a FF escape stopper? I was wondering if it would work to silicone a small piece of glass on one of the doors so it covers a small bit of the other door when closed? 
JAson


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

*Fruit Fly proofing Exo-Terra's front opening glass vivs*

Fruitflies have definitely gotten out of these enclosures for me, so I did not give up quite yet and pass these along to the phelsumas.. I decided to give it one last chance and got the finest mesh they had at a local fabric shop and my wife glue-gunned a thin strip on the hinge part of each door the whole length of the door and the same on the inside creating an un-noticeable mesh hinge the whole length.. I then reloaded with wingless melonogaster and no escapes, or major escapes I should say.. The mesh is soooo light it's hardly noticable... We did replace the wire screen tops with glass and wow the humidity jumped 40%.. We now have a pair of Alanis tincs and a pair of Bakhuis tincs in each 18" cube... If anyone has any other ideas for escape-proofing this viv I'd like to know..Pete


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*exo terra*

Peter 
can you post a picture of your glue job?
I have the larger one and keep my red eyes in it as the flies easily escaped. 

Shawn


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

So do those of you that have bought and retrofited these to make them "dart proof" think it was worth the $ and work compared to making a vert. tank?
I can only find the 18x18x18 and the 12x12x12 around here, the 18 cubes run >$100...I'm afraid to ask what they would want for a "special order" 24 inch tall one (the one I want). At this price, I think I'd just as soon wait for a ready to go acrylic tank from FCA.
The exoterra tanks do have some nice features though.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

The Exo-Terra ones do have a major advantage over the FCA tanks: they're glass so you don't need to worry about warpage.


----------

